# [SOLVED] Help! World in Conflict video display doesn't work on my high-end PC!



## geoff_yin (Dec 28, 2007)

I've installed the game, installed the patches, driver updates but when I go to play the game, my monitor just goes blank but I can hear the sound of the intro and stuff. My monitor just comes up with the message 'Mode Not Supported' and I have to use the shortcut key to return to desktop to get the screen working again or use alt-tab.

I've got:Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz, 3GB Ram, Vista Premium 32-bit, GeForce 768MB 8800 GTX, X-Fi Sound Card.

Why doesn't it work?! I though it might be something to do with me having DX10, but I've checked on other forums and people seem to be able to run it fine with DX10... My monitor is a 26" Saumsung with a resolution of 1360x768. Could it have something to do with my monitor?

Please help!!!


----------



## geoff_yin (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Help! World in Conflict video display doesn't work on my high-end PC!*

I've fixed it! It was in fact something to do with my monitor's resolution. My monitor can't display 1280x720 and it just so happens that WiC's default resolution is 1280x720! All I did was go to Documents\World in Conflict and open up the Game Options file and simply change the resolution to 1360x768 and hit save and it magically worked!!! I'm so happy!


----------



## cipshadow (Nov 8, 2008)

SOrry I dont understand what did u do Documents/World in conflict and then game options file?? do you mean that i should open the game and go to Options >> Game , because my game options dont work maybe because i have an unegistered version. Please help


----------

